# epson 820 printer not working ... /dev/unknown-parallel0

## red2

Hi all-

I'm looking for any help on getting my printer working.

For some reason when I try to set up cups from KDE it uses  /dev/unknown-parallel0 for the printer location.

/dev/lp* does not exist.

I'm very confused.  Trying to cat any file to /dev/lp* doesn't work

since they don't exist...

Here's some info that might help in debugging:

dmesg from modprobe lp:

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

parport0: Printer, EPSON Stylus Photo 820

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

# lpinfo -v

network socket

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

cups is in USE variables

thanks

----------

## red2

Works with the vanilla 2.4.18 sources.  Guess I have to try r7 since r5 did NOT work.....

----------

## Slurp53

I'v got an Epson 820 set up via USB and it works great.  Install the 1.1.14-r4 version of Cups to get it to work and configure via localhost:631.  Install gimp-print too

----------

